# How much do European lines cost?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi, 
I currently have a 6 month gsd X rescue who looks like a purebred and I've already learned so much about the breed on this site and decided that when I get my next dog I want a purebred with European lines. I live in Fairfield county CT and was wondering how much people from around here have paid for a European line GSD? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

As much as you wish to spend

Working or showline?

By European do you mean by blood or imported?


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

Which European line? either way I would say atleast $1200+.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

yeah imported or European lines bred and born in the US? Average is going to run you $1200+ 

My male was $1500 + shipping. He's DDR/Czech


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Unless its a highly rated showline and the cost of a nice car, then the price is negligible compared to the lifetime cost


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Delgado is WG/DDR with a little Czech and was $1500

Thankfully the breeder was close enough that I was able to pick him up, though I easily spent $500 in gas going back and forth visiting


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm new to this and don't know much about lines or whether an import would be better or not? What do you think? And what's a recommended line for a family dog? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Rachell2313 said:


> I'm new to this and don't know much about lines or whether an import would be better or not? What do you think? And what's a recommended line for a family dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldn't bother with importing. Working or show can make great pets


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rachell2313 said:


> I'm new to this and don't know much about lines or whether an import would be better or not? What do you think? And what's a recommended line for a family dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I'm still learning myself. I believe certain lines are desired for certain traits and behaviors. It all depends on what your looking for in a dog.


----------



## Jmcdermit (Apr 15, 2013)

My dogs sire is SG1 Schutzhund 3 and the mom is an import and my puppy was 2500


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Las Presitas (May 10, 2013)

Hey... Don't knock the imports. I love my fancy girl. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Rachell2313 said:


> I'm new to this and don't know much about lines or whether an import would be better or not? What do you think? And what's a recommended line for a family dog?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

You can also get great dogs from US breeders right here with good German lines. You just have to research and find a breeder with the bloodlines your looking for. 

I lucked into my pup. He has both West German show and working bloodlines. I got lucky and got him for $450. Good hips and health and good lines. Just got lucky.


----------



## asja (Mar 22, 2011)

If you like to travel, you can buy a papered puppy in Germany for the going rate of 600-800 Euros (~ $800-1000). Bring the puppy back as accompanied baggage for ~$150. 
It helps if you can speak German or know someone who can help you.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't think anyone is knocking imports. There are several dogs producing in the states who were imported. They produce quality pups. 

OP, start looking at breeders recommended here when you search. Take note of which dogs you like and start asking questions about those dogs. Figure out what qualities you want to look for and why. How much can you handle? Do you want a low-medium energy dog or a high energy dog. Learn about drives and what you feel you can reasonably handle in terms of drive. A high drive dog can drive a novice handler crazy. You don't want to get a dog that you'll be in over your head with. Working lines tend to be "more" in terms of everything because they're bred to work. Showlines can posses the same qualities as working lines but can generally be a good idea for the first time GSD owner. Learn about the different lines. There is a lot of learning to do. Once you start figuring out what qualities you are looking for, it can really help you narrow down breeders or even if you want to bring a dog from overseas. It took me two years to figure out which breeders I love and exactly what qualities I was looking for in my puppy from a reputable breeder. Took me another year to be in a position to get that puppy. I have 7 favorite breeders on my list who specialize in working lines and one 1 does showlines and has started to cross WL/SL.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

My first three GSDs are high end working lines. No problems as house pets, for what it's worth


----------



## mharrisonjr26 (Feb 10, 2011)

It really breaks down to what you want. You kinda want to pay more up front. Its almost like buying a car. In general the less you pay the less you should expect. They all look nice on the outside but its whats inside that matters the most.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

mharrisonjr26 said:


> It really breaks down to what you want. You kinda want to pay more up front. Its almost like buying a car. In general the less you pay the less you should expect. They all look nice on the outside but its whats inside that matters the most.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

I can see this point. Better saying that buy paying more for a pup your more insured of having a healthy stabil dog in the end. But don't think for a minute just buy paying more it automaticaly makes the dog foolproof. It still takes doing research on the breed, getting past customer testimonials, inspecting the dam and sire and overal conditions of the kennels your buying from. In the end, if it doesn't feel right, take a pass and keep looking. Ask the breeder about any health issues ect. A reputable breeder won't have any problem showing and talking about his lines. 

Just my opinion. I look and ask about all of this. If they seem like they're dodging questions, we're done.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the answers everyone! I definitely need to look up different lines and what they're like 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hey... where in fairfield county are you? 

If you're looking for a puppy... I'd suggest looking outside of this area. I'm actually getting one tomorrow coming in from Wisconsin. He's German working lines. The prices people mentioned are pretty accurate unless you want to go show line. They typically run a little more - $2000+.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Trumbull, CT. Do they transport the dog to you or are you traveling there? I don't want a puppy yet but in 2 or so years I definitely want to start looking


Lucy Dog said:


> Hey... where in fairfield county are you?
> 
> If you're looking for a puppy... I'd suggest looking outside of this area. I'm actually getting one tomorrow coming in from Wisconsin. He's German working lines. The prices people mentioned are pretty accurate unless you want to go show line. They typically run a little more - $2000+.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Rachell2313 said:


> Trumbull, CT. Do they transport the dog to you or are you traveling there? I don't want a puppy yet but in 2 or so years I definitely want to start looking


You're a little up the street from me. I'm in greenwich. I remember going to the trumbull mall when i was a little kid. Is that place still open? It's been a long time since I've been up there.

My pup's coming in on a flight tomorrow into laguardia airport and picking him up there. It's pretty common to have pups flown in from pretty much anywhere. A pup with a good temperament should have no problem flying.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i got my mostly czech if not 100% czech pup from a "hobby" breeder. he had both the dam and sire imported. i paid 850. i feel like anything more than 2000 you are paying more for the kennel name. you can find a good dog if you look around.

i got my pup shipped to me right when he turned 8 weeks. he had to spend 12 hours in a crate because of a mix up with the flights. i fully expected him to come covered in pee and poop. when i opened the crate he was completely clean, stepped out of the crate, took 5 seconds to see where he was at and then jumped into my arms licking my face. he held his poop and pee all the way until we got home. when he got inside the house, he ran around and left two big smelly piles of poop under the kitchen table.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

boomer11 said:


> i got my mostly czech if not 100% czech pup from a "hobby" breeder. he had both the dam and sire imported. i paid 850. i feel like anything more than 2000 you are paying more for the kennel name. you can find a good dog if you look around.
> 
> i got my pup shipped to me right when he turned 8 weeks. he had to spend 12 hours in a crate because of a mix up with the flights. i fully expected him to come covered in pee and poop. when i opened the crate he was completely clean, stepped out of the crate, took 5 seconds to see where he was at and then jumped into my arms licking my face. he held his poop and pee all the way until we got home. when he got inside the house, he ran around and left two big smelly piles of poop under the kitchen table.


Not always a name, but if a kennel is *reliably* producing very nice dogs vice a small fraction of dogs, that makes a difference.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Lucy Dog said:


> You're a little up the street from me. I'm in greenwich. I remember going to the trumbull mall when i was a little kid. Is that place still open? It's been a long time since I've been up there.
> 
> My pup's coming in on a flight tomorrow into laguardia airport and picking him up there. It's pretty common to have pups flown in from pretty much anywhere. A pup with a good temperament should have no problem flying.


Haha yes it is I was just there yesterday! And good luck with your new pup, post pictures! I still need to learn about which lines I prefer because its all so confusing at first 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

